# line numbering



## padde479 (27. Okt 2008)

Hi @all!

Ich habe irgendwie Tomaten auf den Augen. Benutze _Eclipse 3.4.2_. Aber unter _Windows->Preferences_ finde ich keine Möglichkeit, die Zeilennummern mir anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## The_S (27. Okt 2008)

Window => Preferences => General => Editors => Text Editors

Das Filter-Textfeld hilft bei sowas auch ungemein  .


----------



## padde479 (27. Okt 2008)

> Das Filter-Textfeld hilft bei sowas auch ungemein


Hatte probiert _line numbering_ bzw. _line numbers_ einzutippen, aber nach dem Leerzeichen kam kein Ergebnis mehr. Tja, wenn man genau weiß wo man zu suche hat, ist das alles kein Problem. Vielen Dank


----------

